
Amazon is selling entire houses for less than $20k – with free shipping - Reedx
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-selling-entire-houses-for-less-than-20000-with-free-shipping-2019-05-22
======
mdorazio
I love seeing a return to the house-by-mail-order from the old Sears catalog
days. Quick reminder, though, that a house’s shell is not the expensive part.
It’s usually the land (assuming you want to put the house somewhere nice) and
all the things that go into the house (appliances, cabinets, flooring, etc.)
that make it expensive.

------
Someone
These are more large cabins than what we nowadays call a house.

Ikea’s houses ([https://www.boklok.com/about-the-
homes](https://www.boklok.com/about-the-homes)) look more like real houses,
but also are more expensive.

~~~
yhoneycomb
Any idea how much these cost/if they sell them in America? The website is sort
of sparse on details

~~~
aliswe
They dont seem to sell houses, but rather build buildings and then sell
apartments/townhouses

[https://www.boklok.se/hitta-bostad/](https://www.boklok.se/hitta-bostad/)

~~~
aliswe
An apartmen seem to go for about 100-150k

~~~
yhoneycomb
Awesome, thanks

------
vageli
Sadly, that second "modern" home no longer seems available on Amazon.

------
Spastche
amazon really is the modern sears.

